# The best IRC client for mac os X



## PastaFragoli (Jul 1, 2003)

I have been trying to get a client that I like, but I have come across very bulky and awful interfaces that are not even close to matching the usability of mIRC(like ircle). I got no gcc on this station so watch out, I can't build anything.


----------



## Lycander (Jul 1, 2003)

Have you tried iRC:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16970

That's what I use and like. Might not have all the features of mIRC (it's lacking the "abuse" command which I really need to use against some of my buddies!) but in terms of user interface it's the closest thing to mIRC on OSX that I've seen. I also like how easy it is to setup my default server to connect to on startup, then there's a box to enter commands to execute upon connecting like /join #channelname so just launchign the app puts me into a chatroom.

(FYI: The "abuse" command is just a quick way of doing: "/me slaps USERNAME with a small 50 lb Unix Manual" or some other witty message)


----------



## Racer D (Jul 1, 2003)

X-Chat aqua is what I use, not like mirc, but much better (and believe me, I've been looking for something similar to mirc too a couple months ago)


----------



## Lycander (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm gonna try to port ksIRC now that I have Qt that uses native OSX API! Just replacing KDE classes with plain Qt classes.


----------



## PastaFragoli (Jul 2, 2003)

Qt mmmm, I am learning Qt right now.

I don't have admin rights to this machine so I can't even install some binaries because libncurl... libraries are not where they were supposed to be. Ahh well, i will live with shadow IRC for a while.


----------



## Lycander (Jul 2, 2003)

You could put the libs and binaries into your home directory because it's in the search path. The Qt/Mac install guide says that putting libqt into /usr/lib is good if you want ALL users on the computer to have access to it. In your case you're more restricted, so putting it in your home folder should be sufficient.


----------

